# "משתדרגת"



## babaz

Hello,

"אפליקציית הארץ משתדרגת ומשתפרת"

Could you please explain what the construction of "משתדרגת" ?
With a root which would have 4 letters, I just know that doesn't seem to be a verb...

Thank you


----------



## trigel

_mishtadreget _(root ש-ד-ר-ג in hitpaˁel, תש > שת)

"upgraded and improved Haaretz app"?


----------



## babaz

Thank you for your replies.

I had had a Hebrew teacher who told us Hebrew verbs necessarily have 3 letters.


----------



## Houndour

The vast majority of Hebrew roots have 3 letters. Nonetheless, there are many standart four-letter roots (ש-ע-ב-ד, ט-ל-ט-ל, א-פ-ש-ר etc.) . In israeli modern Hebrew there are also very few 5-letter roots (usually slang and derive mostly from foreign words: פ-ל-ר-ט-ט, א-נ-ג-ל-ז), and even 6-letter roots.


----------



## trigel

אולי זה יותר מדויק לומר שהשורשים הם ש-דר-ג, א-פש-ר, פל-רט-ט, א-נגל-ז וכ'. (edit: .במובן סינכרוני, כמובן)


----------



## ystab

trigel said:


> אולי זה יותר מדויק לומר שהשורשים הם ש-דר-ג, א-פש-ר, פל-רט-ט, א-נגל-ז וכ'.



This notation is not more accurate, as it distorts the origin of some of these roots. Many four-letter roots are derived from a three-letter root. For example, roots that begin with a ש, can indicate a remaking of the three-letter root (ש-כ-ת-ב - rewrite, from כ-ת-ב - write). Instead, I would say that four- and five-letter roots can only be used in the "heavy" binyanim: Pi'el, Pu'al and Hitpa'el, as the strong Dagesh is separated into two distinct consonants.


----------



## airelibre

Also, many four letter roots are duplications of two letter roots: לטלטל ט.ל.ט.ל from ליטול ט.ל (or is this ט.ו.ל/נ.ט.ל ? - anyway the point is many four letter roots are two + two)


----------



## origumi

ystab said:


> I would say that four- and five-letter roots can only be used in the "heavy" binyanim: Pi'el, Pu'al and Hitpa'el


Not for Biblical roots like חמרמר (Job 16:16, Lamentations 1:20, Lamentations 2:11) which is Qal (Pa`al).


----------



## arielipi

זה ממש לא קשור לשורש מרובע או משולש, יש מספר אותיות שמתחלפות בבנין הזה
http://he.wiktionary.org/wiki/התפעל


----------



## Houndour

ystab said:


> Instead, I would say that four- and five-letter roots can only be used in the "heavy" binyanim: Pi'el, Pu'al and Hitpa'el, as the strong Dagesh is separated into two distinct consonants.



That may be true for all standard 4-letter (or more) roots in Hebrew, but when it comes to slang, or words that are used exclusively in certain jargons, you can find verbs in other binyanim as well. For example the verb להסגביר, derived from the words להסביר+גבר, and beeing used in feminist circles, can be conjugated as הוסגבר (binyan Huf'al) and so on.


----------



## origumi

Houndour said:


> For example the verb להסגביר, derived from the words להסביר+גבר, and beeing used in feminist circles, can be conjugated as הוסגבר (binyan Huf'al) and so on.


Marginal slang of this kind tends to die young, apparently because is doesn't conform the usual patterns.


----------



## trigel

Houndour said:
			
		

> להסגביר



המילה ההיא אכן צריכה למות, לא משנה באיזו שפה  (ואני אומר זאת כפמיניסט)


----------



## Houndour

כפמיניסט אני מסכים, אך הבאתי את המילה בהקשר אובייקטיבי לשוני בלבד, על מנת להראות שהסלנג של ימינו מתפתח בצורה שלא בדיוק עונה על כללי 4 אותיות השורש. במקרה של "להסגביר", זה כמובן כתוצאה מצורת הלחם שלא היתה קיימת בעבר.


----------

